# No HEAT! Ch-240 navien how to Purge ??



## Mikee_s_1975 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Pic*

Heres pics ! Might it be the valve in the darker close up image, this valve is marked " aut9 feeder water inlet" and is off


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

So there isn't any water pipe connected to the auto water feeder connection on the boiler? Manual designates it as H. I see a back flow preventer piped to it. or at least it looks like its piped to h.


----------



## Mikee_s_1975 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes there is a water feed going into "auto feeder water inlet" on bottom.of the boiler. There is a valve on this, this this valve is it. Should I just turn it on for a few to fill up system?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Turn it on. but have a hose connected to that valve that i said in the other thread and purge your system of air.


----------



## Mikee_s_1975 (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems to keep going, the hose has been running for 10 min now, is this normal?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Did you have the valve below where the hose was connected closed. if so, 10 to 20 minutes is not unusual.


----------



## zl700 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Boiler piping is wrong, check manual*

Im surprised you would ever have much heat at all, its piped wrong.
Looks like an attempt at a primary loop off the boiler but the drops between the boiler and the loop are tied together which is wrong. 
The boiler flow will never pass by the secondary tees, only heat you get is a bit of gravity/conductive flow. Example on right is best way to get most efficiency and heat transfer requiring you to do some small piping changes. 
Also the auto feeder can not feed fast enough to purge your loops above the boiler, proper valving and manual purging is required.


----------



## zl700 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Easy to do*

Easy fix to do before filling, the changes will make it perform 500% better
BTW, the autofeeder on the Navien CH water valve should always be left on, it feeds the correct water pressure electronically.


----------



## zl700 (Jan 5, 2013)

maybe this pic will show up


----------

